# Win 8.1 Green Line in Devices and Printers



## gru2 (Jul 21, 2003)

I have "four" printers installed - one Canon MX922 printer with wif-fi, usb2, pdf, and send-to-kindle drivers. Computer is a Dell XPS 8500 with Win 8.1 and all updates installed. In Control Panel, whenever I click Devices and Printers, I get a progressing green line at the top of the screen. This goes on for about 1 minute before the screen populates. Not life-threatening, but certainly an annoyance. Can anyone help me get rid of the green line? I have tried unplugging and replugging suggestion in another post, with neg results.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Search and type *Services.msc *and press enter. Find* Bluetooth Support* service double click it and set the Startup type to *Automatic* and *Start* the service.


----------



## gru2 (Jul 21, 2003)

spunk.funk: Thanks for the suggestion. Did as instructed, but no joy. Now I get the green line before Devices and Printers opens. Then it opens fully populated.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

The green line is a representation of the search windows is doing to find all said devices and printers. If the devices are connected but not activated or in use, this is the usual response windows has going through the entire system looking for them. It is normal and is the direct result of the amount of hardware connected to the system. 

Could you post a screen of your device/printers window.


----------

